# Santa was very cool this year.



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2019)

Actually one of my kids got me this!


----------



## tropics (Dec 25, 2019)

Nice let us know how you like it
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2019)

Looks like a good one

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2019)

I just sealed the summer sausage I made. Unit runs like a dream. Fast! Nothing like the foodsaver sealers.


----------



## mooncusser (Dec 25, 2019)

Vacuum sealers are very cool. Even though they suck   .  Congrats on the new gear!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 25, 2019)

Congrats!
That is a present you will use a lot!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Congrats!
> That is a present you will use a lot!
> Al



It sure will be! That was indeed very thoughtful from my son.


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 25, 2019)

Way to go Steve!! You'll get a lot of use out of that. I know mine is a work horse and I'd be totally lost without it.

Merry Christmas my friend!!
Robert


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2019)

Steve H said:


> It sure will be! That was indeed very thoughtful from my son.



Thanks Robert! I see you got your OTBS banner rocking!


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 25, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Thanks Robert! I see you got your OTBS banner rocking!



Yes sir and I'm kinda proud of it. Yours will be rocking soon also, and deservedly so!! I'm guessing the mods just have not had enough time to affix them to all of the new members yet.

Happy for my friend...for his present and OTBS recognition,
Robert


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> Yes sir and I'm kinda proud of it. Yours will be rocking soon also, and deservedly so!! I'm guessing the mods just have not had enough time to affix them to all of the new members yet.
> 
> Happy for my friend...for his present and OTBS recognition,
> Robert



LOL! Everybody got their's except for me. There is a SteveH that joined in 2008 got mine!


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 25, 2019)

nice, great gift. you'll enjoy that.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> nice, great gift. you'll enjoy that.



Yes I will. Thanks!


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 25, 2019)

Steve H said:


> LOL! Everybody got their's except for me. There is a SteveH that joined in 2008 got mine!




Fixed it for ya Steve


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Fixed it for ya Steve



Thanks Adam! Merry Christmas!


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 25, 2019)

That looks like a awesome sealer by the way.

Merry Christmas Steve


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 25, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Fixed it for ya Steve



Adam...once again sir you have proven how awesome the folks that run this forum are. Steve has contributed so much to the forum I honestly felt he was deserving...although I respect the fact that the decisions aren't mine to make, but this just feels like the right thing to do. Hats off to you and all the rest of the mods and admins for such a great job and merry Christmas to all!!

Just love this place,
Robert


----------



## xray (Dec 26, 2019)

That’s a pretty awesome gift from your kids Steve.

Can you do a review on it once you work it through the paces? I’m gonna have to upgrade from my old foodsaver model soon.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 26, 2019)

Steve I apologize that was my mistake on the OTBS banner guess I wasn't paying good enough attention.
Very cool gift your really going to like that thing and I'll bet you can't make it overheat I know I haven't ever gotten mine to.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 26, 2019)

Nice present, I also want to hear how you like it as I have food savers (3 of them) but would like a nice heavy duty one.

John


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 26, 2019)

Steve, congrats on your new toy! Enjoy and have a lot of fun with this sealer! I was considering this sealer before I decided to go with Weston Pro 2300.....


----------



## Steve H (Dec 26, 2019)

pineywoods said:


> Steve I apologize that was my mistake on the OTBS banner guess I wasn't paying good enough attention.
> Very cool gift your really going to like that thing and I'll bet you can't make it overheat I know I haven't ever gotten mine to.



No apologizes needed! I figured it was just a oversight. I'm very, very pleased to have this title. This sealer is awesome!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 26, 2019)

xray said:


> That’s a pretty awesome gift from your kids Steve.
> 
> Can you do a review on it once you work it through the paces? I’m gonna have to upgrade from my old foodsaver model soon.



I sure will. I used it to seal the 5 pounds of summer sausage I made a few days ago. At first use I'm very happy with it. It is built well and vacuums out the air quickly. The 1/4" seal bar seals the bag, even the thick ones from LEM in a matter of a couple of seconds.
If I can say anything negative about it now. Then it would be the size of this beast. Even with the roll dispenser/cutter off this baby takes up real estate. That won't be a problem though. I have a stainless steel shelving unit coming that will hold that, the 360 oven that's on the way, and a couple other things.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 28, 2019)

I have a somewhat older model from LEM and it too is a beast and utterly reliable.


----------

